# FREE 125 Page PDF: The Wild World OF Frogs



## savethefrogs (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,
Please download and distribute this FREE 125-page PDF "The Wild World of Frogs: A Self Guided Tour", which I created for your viewing pleasure and educational enjoyment. To save paper, I recommend viewing it on your computer or iPad and only printing those pages of most interest to you. Enjoy!



Dr. Kerry Kriger
SAVE THE FROGS! Founder, Executive Director & Ecologist
Kerry Kriger


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

will do thanks!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Educational assessment Grade D.

A lot of "fluff and stuff", lack of citation, little substance, and resources.

*There are better, condensed, cited references, available for free for educators.*


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Kerry, I have to ask - have your views towards the pet trade concerning CBB frogs changed? If not, why do you continue to post on this forum?


----------



## savethefrogs (Feb 21, 2009)

Jason,
It is unfortunate you did not see the beauty in such an original piece of work that has captured the imagination of many people around the world. My PDF got downloaded by over 30,000 people in the first 2 days of its release, even though my announcement letter went out to far less, suggesting many people liked it enough to forward it on. You mention better free resources, it would be great if you would post links to them here. Thanks.

"Dear Kerry: Thanks for this, it is wonderful! Regards, Karthik"
--Karthikeyan, Ph.D.; Department of Animal Ecology and Conservation Biology; Wildlife Institute of India

"Thanks Kerry! Nice presentation with great pictures." 
--José; Curator of Herpetology, Museo Nacional de Historia Natural, Montevideo, Uruguay 

"Loved the pictures, thanks for the download."
--Bernardine from Australia 

"Good morning – this is awesome!!! I started a wildlife club at our school two years ago and we celebrated Save The Frogs Day in 2010 with a poster competition at our school.*I love this tour and will definitely share it with our club at one of our next meetings.* Well done for all the hard work – education is half the problem won!!! With kind regards and best wishes for all your work in the future!"
--Charmaine; New Hanover Preporatory School Bush Buddies, Kwazulu Natal, South Africa

"Excellent job on the Wide World of Frogs effort, excellent pictures."
--Miles, San Francisco Bay Area Game Warden 

"Hi Kerry, this is a great resource, and I love that you included California Red-Legged Frogs and Santa Cruz Long-Toed Salamanders."
--Kaley, Triple M Wetlands Restoration Project 

"Absolutely love the Save The Frogs PDF I just received by email..what an accomplishment! Congrats" 
--Elizabeth 

"Thank you Dr. Kriger for sending me the "Wild World Of Frogs" PDF!!
It is so amazing. I will print it and use it as one of my trainings for* school kids."
--Dickson, Wide Rescue Initiative, Kenya 

"Dear Dr. Kriger, thank you so much for creating the "Wild World of Frogs" PDF. It is a great way to teach children, (and adults!) about the different species of frogs. I hope this tool can be used to help preserve the frogs and help raise awarness. You and your team do so much for the frogs and it should never go unrecognized. This is a wonderful cause everyone should be involved in...Keep saving the frogs!!!!!" --Miranda 

"Dear Kerry, Well done! It is a beautiful publication! Thanks also for making it available. Kind regards, Rick"
--Rick, Ph.D.; Professor, James Cook University, Townsville, Australia 

"Fantastic! I will definitely have this running on my laptop at my
amphibian/frog displays! Thank you!"
--Deb "The FrogLady" 

"Kerry, This is really nice - extremely educational and good for all ages - thanks!" Charlie, San Francisco, CA

"Dear Kerry, I smiled all the way through this lovely album and I hope it gets forwarded -- and acted upon -- far and wide. I sent it to a science teacher at a private school, where they have a Roots & Shoots program. She was thrilled to receive it." --Susan 

"This is a fabulous download!!! LOVE IT!!
--Melanie; London, Ontario 

"I congratulate you in bringing a nice presentation for general awareness and use. I would also like to initiate this type of activity under the umbrella of Save The Frogs in Pakistan, as I see nothing have yet been planned from here."
--Rafaqat; Pakistan Museum of Natural History


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I think its time to get a "dislike" button operational.


----------



## savethefrogs (Feb 21, 2009)

Zach,
I post here because people interested in frogs read posts here; the same reason most people post here. My views on many topics are continually evolving. If you are asking me if captive breeders should be exempt from regulations that ensure their activities are not contributing to the spread of harmful infectious diseases, then the answer is NO, my views have not changed. Everybody needs to take responsibility for their actions, and a love of frogs or an income derived from their sale does not exempt people from needing to prevent disease transfer to wild frog populations. If you are asking me if captive-raised breeding is better than catching frogs in the wild then yes of course my views have NOT changes: I agree captive-raising is better. If you are asking me if I think the captive-breeding community has done its share to bring a 100% cessation to the collection and sale of wild frogs, then my answer is NO, my views remain the same: all of you here need to start working double-time to stop all the companies that sell wild-caught frogs. On top of those companies destroying our ecosystems and stealing frogs from their homes, they are your competitors, so stopping their activities is to all of your financial benefit. Why then there is such inactivity in this regard, I do not understand. If you are asking me if I support the purchase and sale of frogs as if they were toys or subjects over which we should exercise our authority, the answer is NO; I have ethics and my core values are unlikely to change. Frogs like humans deserve to live free, in the wild, where they have lived for millenia. You would not like to be encaged all your life; of this I am certain. Thus I support equality and respect for all sentient beings. Do I have a campaign to FREE THE ENSLAVED FROGS? No. Do I plan to have one? No. But I do plan to educate people and provide them with information that makes them think and make decisions for themselves. Do I think captive breeding is the best way you all can direct your energies to save the frogs? No, better is educating the public, and in that regard, from giving over 200+ educational presentations on frogs in 8 countries, I can assure you that live frogs are NOT necessary to make people appreciate frogs. I hope that answers some of your questions.

As always, you can read through our 250+ page website to learn all about our current campaigns, none of which focus on captive-raised frogs.
Kerry
SAVE THE FROGS!


----------



## savethefrogs (Feb 21, 2009)

FieldnStream, I would appreciate you posting some free educational materials on this page. Maybe even some that you created. Thanks, Kerry


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

savethefrogs said:


> Zach,
> I post here because people interested in frogs read posts here; the same reason most people post here. My views on many topics are continually evolving. If you are asking me if captive breeders should be exempt from regulations that ensure their activities are not contributing to the spread of harmful infectious diseases, then the answer is NO, my views have not changed. Everybody needs to take responsibility for their actions, and a love of frogs or an income derived from their sale does not exempt people from needing to prevent disease transfer to wild frog populations. If you are asking me if captive-raised breeding is better than catching frogs in the wild then yes of course my views have NOT changes: I agree captive-raising is better. If you are asking me if I think the captive-breeding community has done its share to bring a 100% cessation to the collection and sale of wild frogs, then my answer is NO, my views remain the same: all of you here need to start working double-time to stop all the companies that sell wild-caught frogs. On top of those companies destroying our ecosystems and stealing frogs from their homes, they are your competitors, so stopping their activities is to all of your financial benefit. Why then there is such inactivity in this regard, I do not understand. If you are asking me if I support the purchase and sale of frogs as if they were toys or subjects over which we should exercise our authority, the answer is NO; I have ethics and my core values are unlikely to change. Frogs like humans deserve to live free, in the wild, where they have lived for millenia. You would not like to be encaged all your life; of this I am certain. Thus I support equality and respect for all sentient beings. Do I have a campaign to FREE THE ENSLAVED FROGS? No. Do I plan to have one? No. But I do plan to educate people and provide them with information that makes them think and make decisions for themselves. Do I think captive breeding is the best way you all can direct your energies to save the frogs? No, better is educating the public, and in that regard, from giving over 200+ educational presentations on frogs in 8 countries, I can assure you that live frogs are NOT necessary to make people appreciate frogs. I hope that answers some of your questions.
> 
> As always, you can read through our 250+ page website to learn all about our current campaigns, none of which focus on captive-raised frogs.
> ...


Were interested in frogs, not the destruction of our hobby.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Quote as many people you want outside of formal education. 

You have have created a picture book. As an educator, who has to evaluate material for use in the classroom, and educated/trained in staff evaluation, your product has little to offer the classroom. I have created educational materials for zoological/state park use, and of course for my own classroom/herpetological society/nature center. I would strong discourage the use of your materials for more qualified materials as it lacks substance, connections, and cross-curricular integration. From reading the text it looks to be aimed at elementary-middle school. I have graded you purely on your text and what it presents. You have no integration craft, structure, prior knowledge, ect. Without the great amphibian images it would be an F. You have payed no attention to the educational needs or craft in the creation of your "teacher, educational material." You presented a one-sided argument with out presenting the many sides, underestimating the intelligence of a student to create and defend an argument.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Since when are Azureus over-harvested? I've never seen WC Azureus for sale here...


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

savethefrogs said:


> FieldnStream, I would appreciate you posting some free educational materials on this page. Maybe even some that you created. Thanks, Kerry


Dr. Kriger,
To clarify: I appreciate the idea of your work (as a lifelong frog keeper, of course anuran conservation is something I believe in) but we diverge when it comes to conservation philosophy. Are you aware of the disparity between average lifespan of a captive Dendrobatid and that of a wild Dendrobatid? Do you truly believe that frogs have enough cognitive ability to be "unhappy" in captivity? Honestly, I would support your work 100% if you were more centrist in your views about keeping captive frogs; how can you expect support when you disagree with the focus of this board, responsible dart-keeping? If you looked around the board, you would realize that many of us expend quite a bit of effort to comfortably and humanely house our animals, but it seems that you are implying that we are careless slavemasters who collect toys not animals...correct me if I misunderstand your position. I respect your dedication to frog conservation, as a frog lover I appreciate all of your hard work, but as a hobbyist I cannot fully support all of your ideals.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I would like to as a simple, perhaps even a dumb question. Dr. Kerry Kriger, do you own any pets? Amphibians, reptiles, fish or any type of mammal?
Do you believe extinction of a species due to habitat destruction is better than collecting specimens for captive breeding from those habitats?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Kerry, do you still consider captive amphibians slaves, as you indicated in past correspondences?



savethefrogs said:


> Zach,
> I post here because people interested in frogs read posts here; the same reason most people post here. My views on many topics are continually evolving. If you are asking me if captive breeders should be exempt from regulations that ensure their activities are not contributing to the spread of harmful infectious diseases, then the answer is NO, my views have not changed. Everybody needs to take responsibility for their actions, and a love of frogs or an income derived from their sale does not exempt people from needing to prevent disease transfer to wild frog populations. If you are asking me if captive-raised breeding is better than catching frogs in the wild then yes of course my views have NOT changes: I agree captive-raising is better. If you are asking me if I think the captive-breeding community has done its share to bring a 100% cessation to the collection and sale of wild frogs, then my answer is NO, my views remain the same: all of you here need to start working double-time to stop all the companies that sell wild-caught frogs. On top of those companies destroying our ecosystems and stealing frogs from their homes, they are your competitors, so stopping their activities is to all of your financial benefit. Why then there is such inactivity in this regard, I do not understand. If you are asking me if I support the purchase and sale of frogs as if they were toys or subjects over which we should exercise our authority, the answer is NO; I have ethics and my core values are unlikely to change. Frogs like humans deserve to live free, in the wild, where they have lived for millenia. You would not like to be encaged all your life; of this I am certain. Thus I support equality and respect for all sentient beings. Do I have a campaign to FREE THE ENSLAVED FROGS? No. Do I plan to have one? No. But I do plan to educate people and provide them with information that makes them think and make decisions for themselves. Do I think captive breeding is the best way you all can direct your energies to save the frogs? No, better is educating the public, and in that regard, from giving over 200+ educational presentations on frogs in 8 countries, I can assure you that live frogs are NOT necessary to make people appreciate frogs. I hope that answers some of your questions.
> 
> As always, you can read through our 250+ page website to learn all about our current campaigns, none of which focus on captive-raised frogs.
> ...


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Ulisesfrb said:


> I would like to as a simple, perhaps even a dumb question. Dr. Kerry Kriger, do you own any pets? Amphibians, reptiles, fish or any type of mammal?
> Do you believe extinction of a species due to habitat destruction is better than collecting specimens for captive breeding from those habitats?


I'll take it a step further......do you have any animal products in your house? Leather, silk, shoes/boots/sandals, food? Are you a vegan?


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd like to see the citation on "several million frogs" that are wild collected for the USA pet trade. 

Also, did anyone else do like me, read through it and say "Wow, I'd love to have that in a terrarium"!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm troubled by your seeming opposition to the legal, and sustainable, harvesting of amphibians. Are you also opposed to the use of amphibians in basic and biomedical research? If you equate captive existence with slavery then basic research, including dissection, preservation, etc. would constitute an even worse act, correct?

I, for one, am very proud to support the sustainable trade of amphibians via projects like Understory Enterprises and Wikiri (which the esteemed Dr. Luis Coloma, formerly of PUCE, has worked to setup). Across the globe the largest threat to amphibian populations is habitat destruction. Many members of the amphibian hobby have chosen to act by supporting the sustainable harvesting of amphibians for the pet trade with profits going back to purchase and protect critical habitat, while also providing much needed employment and revenue in areas with little economic development.

While I can appreciate the extension of Peter Singer's philosophy to captive populations of amphibians (Animal ethics was a novel if flawed text), if you truly cared about "saving the frogs" you would place more emphasis on protecting amphibian habitats via all possible methods as opposed to retreating to a philosophical perspective which undermines any viable conservation effort.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

For those in education who are looking for real resources checkout:

Ouality Free Resources:
Amphibian Ark
The Vanishing Frog : Photos, Facts, Video, Frogs : Animal Planet

Read Alouds/Mentor text:
A great book: Usborne Tadpoles and frogsn(ISBN:0-7945-0164-8) is is a $5 book that you can find in your local library if not purchased. Great text pictures and easy to make connections and extensions. I have used this book for 2nd-6th grades. Older kids love to relax and get read too. A nice extension idea (grades2-4) is Butterflies! (Time for Kids Science Scoops (ISBN: 978-0-06-078213-7) $4 book. With the read aloud "Got to Go! Got to Go!" (ISBN:978-0374427863). My fifth graders enjoy Got to Go! as most did not know Monarchs migrate to Mexico.

* These are a few idea off the top of my head. I don't want to give Kriger more information to miss interpret/manipulate, but those reading this post need some real educational material.*


----------



## adam483t (Sep 19, 2011)

JJuchems said:


> Quote as many people you want outside of formal education.
> 
> You have have created a picture book. As an educator, who has to evaluate material for use in the classroom, and educated/trained in staff evaluation, your product has little to offer the classroom. I have created educational materials for zoological/state park use, and of course for my own classroom/herpetological society/nature center. I would strong discourage the use of your materials for more qualified materials as it lacks substance, connections, and cross-curricular integration. From reading the text it looks to be aimed at elementary-middle school. I have graded you purely on your text and what it presents. You have no integration craft, structure, prior knowledge, ect. Without the great amphibian images it would be an F. You have payed no attention to the educational needs or craft in the creation of your "teacher, educational material." You presented a one-sided argument with out presenting the many sides, underestimating the intelligence of a student to create and defend an argument.


If I ever saw a forum post close to perfection this would be it.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Personally, I would love to know what the five different kinds of amphibians are and how dendrobatids can benefit from pond creation programs.


----------

